

Venture Capitalist Tim Draper Wins Bitcoin Auction - r0h1n
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/07/02/venture-capitalist-tim-draper-wins-bitcoin-auction

======
mkngrm
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7976910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7976910).

